# 80 acres --- NW Arkansas



## skeeter (Mar 23, 2013)

I have my Mom's 80 acres for sale in NW Arkansas. It is located in Pyatt, Ark.

It is on a maintained dirt road and power is at the road. 
There is a metal building that is about garage side.
It has been logged in the past and there is a great place to build a bit in from the road. There are the signs of an old homestead and the old well is still there.
I believe that there is a spring that comes through the property and surfaces a bit down the road. I have only seen the front part of the property and I only have a few pics.

Price is 100K. 
Terms are negotiable but the bank is involved too.
Please PM if you are seriously interested.
Thanks.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

wow looks like the perfect place, i just cant afford it


----------

